# Denver Tower



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

How will the Denver transition to DVT occur if a new tower isn't built. The nature of the debacle from the broadcasters viewpoint is here:

http://hdtvcolorado.com/

Lots of interesting issues. Begin with the city of Golden and its quest to condemn Lookout mountain. How do they do this if that real estate isn't in it's jurisdiction? Can they condemn my property in PA? Recent Supreme court decision ... maybe they can!

If they are successful, can they demolish the existing towers to eliminate all towers from the mountain? That's what they want to do because the broadcasters' plan to consolidate several towers into one shared tower is unacceptable.

If they are successful, that will force the existing stations off the air and eliminate any option to use them for DTV. Does Federal communications law supersede local juristiction in this matter?

This one is more fun than that proverbial 'barrel of monkeys'.

--- CHAS


----------

